# New Dude



## CruisinMags (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, I'm new here. Main goal is to gain an additional 20 pounds (at 190 now).  Dont really know what else to include but yea! TIME TO GET BIGGER


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*CruisinMags* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forums... you will enjoy yourself here.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CruisinMags (Feb 25, 2011)

thank! cant believe  how much information is on this forum


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome, good luck at getting bigger, order our products and I am sure that will happen


----------



## MissionHockey (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. You will find them to be a wealth of information.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------

